# Best sim only contract?



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking for a sim only contract that allows at least about 200mb data then some minutes and texts. I see orange have one offering about 1gb data a few hundred minutes and texts for about 22euro a month. Is there anyone who knows of much better ones out there? 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

andymichael said:


> Looking for a sim only contract that allows at least about 200mb data then some minutes and texts. I see orange have one offering about 1gb data a few hundred minutes and texts for about 22euro a month. Is there anyone who knows of much better ones out there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


I love Pepephone - €6 a month, all calls at 0.9c and texts are 9c. Includes 500mb internet or for €3 more you get 1gb!


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> I love Pepephone - €6 a month, all calls at 0.9c and texts are 9c. Includes 500mb internet or for €3 more you get 1gb!


Sounds good, would rather have some minutes and texts but not too fussed if its only 6 euro a month and 0.9c a minute. So do you get that deal online and they send the sim or?

Thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

andymichael said:


> Sounds good, would rather have some minutes and texts but not too fussed if its only 6 euro a month and 0.9c a minute. So do you get that deal online and they send the sim or?
> 
> Thanks


 there are a few now that do deals including some minutes such as Vodafone and indeed most of the big ones but if you actually work it out – it doesn't work out any cheaper and at least this way you are paying the six euros for the Internet and then literally only paying for what you use.

Yes – all you have to do is go to their website which you will find if you google them and you order it online. If you have an existing number then you can transfer it to them or if not they will issue you with another one and you can even choose your number – I was very lucky and managed to choose my date of birth LOL. The Sim card comes out in the post after a few days and you are ready to go


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

Or simyo (cheaper than orange and more internet)
Telefonia movil sin ataduras | moviles libres | Internet movil | Simyo
And I read about masmovil also.

I have simyo (tarrif plan from last year), it's similar to what steve_in_spain has: around 6 euros per month, 3 cents a minute, 11 sms and 650 mb internet. They have now:
Tarifa 0 cent. y 8 cent.
Tarifa 0 cent. y 6 cent. + 50 MB. 
Tarifa 2 céntimos + 600 MB
Tarifa 5 céntimos + 555 MB
Tarifa Gigaplan 150 min. + 2 GB
Tarifa 1 GB + 0 cent. y 8 cent.


----------

